# Price check, aisle one!



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Are these pretty fair prices (from a co-op in the area)?

Necks (40# - skinless) - .45

wings (40#) - 1.84

backs (40#) - .32

Ckx Qtrs (40# bulk - fresh) - .49

Chx Qtrs (4/10# - frozen) - .49

Ckx Drums (40# bulk fresh or frozen) - .69

Chx Drums - Smaller (40# ) .79 (fresh)

Chx Breast bone-in (40# - bulk) - .97

Chx Breast bone-in (12/40# - frozen) - .85

Ckx breast skinless/boneless (4/10# fresh) - 1.31

Ckx breast skinless/boneless (40# frozen) - 1.29

Ckx Liver (8/5#) - .69

Ckx Gizzards (4/10#) - .79

turkey Gizzards (30# bulk) - 1.09

turkey (12/1# tubes) - 1.15

turkey (2/10# tubes) - 1.12

hamburger (12/3# tubes) - 1.35

Beef Ribs (40#-50#) - .69

beef heart (50#-60#) - .69

beef liver (30#) - .89

beef kidney (30#) - .49 

pork kidney (30#) - .49

Pork butt (50#-80#) - .89

Pork boneless rib(40#) - .99

whole Tilapia (with head) (40#) - 1.25


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Very, very good prices with lots to pick and choose from. If it exceeds your price point, leave it behind! Here's the bulk supplier I get my food from--you can compare and see that those prices look quite good overall. Score for you!

PawfectlyRaw


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

kind of off topic, but I just bought some chicken drumsticks for only 29 cents a pound today! I'll see how Lucky does with em. Hopefully she chews em up good.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, Todd, I'll do you one better! :wink: Second month in a row, Kim, my local CSA farmer handed me at least 20-25 lbs of lamb hearts, liver, tongues, and kidneys--for free! SCORE!!!! Pasture raised, organic. I LOVE Kim! All shrink wrapped in individual, 4 or 8 oz portions. Unreal!

PS--.29/lb for anything is awesome. Cali chomps and crunches drumsticks. I've only given her two--they were at the bottom of the bags of quarters--but she did just fine with them. Enjoy!

Apologies to Spooky for the hijack. Just had to share.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

LindaP said:


> OK, Todd, I'll do you one better! :wink: Second month in a row, Kim, my local CSA farmer handed me at least 20-25 lbs of lamb hearts, liver, tongues, and kidneys--for free! SCORE!!!! Pasture raised, organic. I LOVE Kim! All shrink wrapped in individual, 4 or 8 oz portions. Unreal!
> 
> PS--.29/lb for anything is awesome. Cali chomps and crunches drumsticks. I've only given her two--they were at the bottom of the bags of quarters--but she did just fine with them. Enjoy!
> 
> Apologies to Spooky for the hijack. Just had to share.


Damn it! That is one better!:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

No worries on hijacking! 

Nice prices for you guys too!

I am excited to get in on this co-op!

Now I just have to buy a chest freezer.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> No worries on hijacking!
> 
> Nice prices for you guys too!
> 
> ...


look on craigslist. I see people giving them away for free all the time!


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I think those are great prices!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> No worries on hijacking!
> 
> Nice prices for you guys too!
> 
> ...


trust me. you want a standup. lol.
I have one of each. I love the chest for storing meat that isn't portioned out, but the standup is the only way to go for portioned meals.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> trust me. you want a standup. lol.
> I have one of each. I love the chest for storing meat that isn't portioned out, but the standup is the only way to go for portioned meals.


Good to know!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Really, I have a chest freezer that has partitions and baskets, I think it works great for the dogs food. I use the other standup freezer for our food.


----------



## J&T (Oct 13, 2009)

Quick review they look pretty good. While I can get some of the same/similar prices it is having to shop the grocery sales. Having a convenient way to order and pick up a months worth at a time would be really great, especially if you pool your order with some one else for variety.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Really, I have a chest freezer that has partitions and baskets, I think it works great for the dogs food. I use the other standup freezer for our food.


Personal preference I guess. Mine didn't come with all kinds of dividers, just two small baskets that hardly hold anything. Other than that it might as well be a big box.
Having two dogs on raw, both of which eat very different amounts (one eats 1/2lb a day, and one eats 1 1/2lbs a day) I don't like to have to dig in the chest freezer for what I'm looking for.
I like to use the standup and I have plastic bins on the shelves to separate what's what. Each shelf is a different meat, and I have a "grissom bin" on each shelf so his smaller baggies of food are easy to get.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Stand ups are great, but they are more $ if you buy them new. I just got a 7.0 cu. ft. commercial grade stand up on Craig's list for $100. The people were moving to CA. They wanted $150, and dropped the price before I even asked. It's like new, and is even kind of cute. :smile:


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

LindaP said:


> Stand ups are great, but they are more $ if you buy them new. I just got a 7.0 cu. ft. commercial grade stand up on Craig's list for $100. The people were moving to CA. They wanted $150, and dropped the price before I even asked. It's like new, and is even kind of cute. :smile:


Linda, I noticed you live in MA also. I was wondering where you get your meat? I am spending way too much at the grocery store!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LindaP said:


> Stand ups are great, but they are more $ if you buy them new. I just got a 7.0 cu. ft. commercial grade stand up on Craig's list for $100. The people were moving to CA. They wanted $150, and dropped the price before I even asked. It's like new, and is even kind of cute. :smile:


I bought my 5cuft chest freezer for $150 new, and my full sized used, but in great condition stand up, auto defrost, for $80 on CL.


----------



## Soonercaddie (Aug 26, 2009)

LindaP said:


> Very, very good prices with lots to pick and choose from. If it exceeds your price point, leave it behind! Here's the bulk supplier I get my food from--you can compare and see that those prices look quite good overall. Score for you!
> 
> PawfectlyRaw


I have been researching raw for some time. The difficult part for me has been finding meats in my area that are a good price. The link you provided do they ship the meat or is it just a local business? As I live in Tulsa, Oklahoma would be one heck of a drive to get some meat from them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Soonercaddie, there are quite a few raw feeder co op groups in TX, and I think the one in Dallas/Ft Worth is probably closest to you. Check out the Raw thread and Co-op list.


----------



## Soonercaddie (Aug 26, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Soonercaddie, there are quite a few raw feeder co op groups in TX, and I think the one in Dallas/Ft Worth is probably closest to you. Check out the Raw thread and Co-op list.


Thanks for the quick reply I will check it out.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Soonercaddie said:


> Thanks for the quick reply I will check it out.


I also recommend doing a google/yahoo search for wholesale meat distributors near where you live. That is where we get 90% of the meat we feed since its cheap from them, we actually don't get much from the co op here in Denver. Just a few random things, so co ops are a great resource! 

Welcome to the boards, and don't hesitate with any questions or concerns about anything dog!!! :biggrin:


----------

